# intermitentes led para ciclomotor de 6 voltios



## AngelRambla (Abr 17, 2011)

hola a todos,estoy adaptando unos intermitentes convencionales a leds,puesto que consumen menos y  mi ciclomotor solo entrega 6V y 18 W,de los cuales 15 se van para iluminacion delantera,y con los 3 que sobran,queria armarle unos intermitentes y una luz de freno,la luz de freno ya lo tengo claro,inn unterruptor de fin de carrera cerca del pedal del freno y al frenar se activara,mi duda esta en los intermitentes,pues he encontrado un circuito pero tengo una duda,el interruptor para seleccionar los de la derecha o la izquierda,deberia estar entre el alternador y el 555 o entre el 555 y los leds?
Yo creo que la primera es la correcta,pero esque no estoy seguro,gracias!

Otra duda,cuanto mas se revoluciona el motor mas voltaje da,para regular el voltaje podria poner todos los circuitos de luces en paralelo,y al final poner unos leds en serie para que absorvieran el exceso de voltios y asi actuar como regulador y tacometro? Si no entendeis lo que quiero decir preguntad por favor.
un saludo!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 17, 2011)

no amigo, lo correcto es entre el 555 y los led's...

y te explico porque:

si colocas la llave antes del 555 deberias armar 2 circuitos osciladores...
si la colocas después sólo armas 1 circuito oscilador y 2 etapas de potencia a transistores para manejar los led's


----------



## AngelRambla (Abr 17, 2011)

ah si?pues muchas gracias,yo creía que si se ponía  de la forma correcta se iba a estropear o algo así.

y de lo de poner leds para que absorban el exceso de voltaje que opinas?Es que no estoy seguro porque seria ponerlo todo en serie,aunque he visto en algún post un circuito regulador de 6 V  con el LM 78xx,y recuerdo que de la pata del medio iba a unos condensadores o capacitadores,como quieras llamarlos, y habia pensado en lugar de poner los condensadores poner los leds, nose,funcionaria correctamente?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 17, 2011)

Pon los leds agrupados en series hasta casi llegar a la tensión de alimentación y luego una resistencia limitadora para cada una de estas series. Nunca pongas los leds en paralelo.
Seguramente necesitarás un transistor; el 555 no da mucha corriente que digamos.


----------



## AngelRambla (Abr 17, 2011)

En el post trato dos cosas diferentes,una son los intermitentes y la otra el regulador de voltaje.
En los intermitentes es donde pensaba poner  tres leds en serie y dos series de estas en paralelo,y utilizar el 555 ,porque no esbueno poner leds en paralelo?
gracias


----------



## Scooter (Abr 18, 2011)

Porque se queman, básicamente.


----------



## AngelRambla (Abr 18, 2011)

y si le pones una resistencia por cada led en paralelo tambien?

- Intermitencia: entonces no me recomiendas el 555 para hacer las intermitencias?  Entonces cual me recomiendas (teniendo en cuenta que mis conocimientos son  bastante limitados, solo llego a montar un circuito si dispongo del esquema  )

-Regulador: seria factible utilizar una serie de leds para absorber el exceso de voltaje?



Muchiisimas gracias,de verdad!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooter (Abr 18, 2011)

En paralelo solo sirve para perder el tiempo, el dinero y la potencia. Siempre se ponen en serie.
Te recomiendo 555 + transistor. Regulador seguramente no necesitarás para nada.


----------



## AngelRambla (Abr 18, 2011)

Gracias!!!! la verda es que no tenia ni idea!!!!

me podrias facilitar un esquema por favor?el regulador es para re gular el voltaje de la salida del alternador del motor de 2 tiempos,y habia pensado aprovechar ese exceso de voltaje,(pues oscila entre 6 y 13 voltios) para poner los leds que lo consuman a modo de tacometro led!!


----------



## Foox (Abr 18, 2011)

No entendi bien, tu ciclomotor no tiene el destellador  para las luces de giro? y el fin de carrera para que se encienda la luz de freno ?


----------



## AngelRambla (Abr 18, 2011)

jajajja que va,el mio no tiene nada de eso,por eso se lo quiero poner,,y habia pensado que electronico mejor!!! asi que esa es la cuestion,a ver lo vuelvo a plantear a ver si me explico mejor:
Alternador: proporciona 6 voltios y 18 W
Luz delantera,consume 6 v y 15 W
me quedan 3W--> a repartir entre :
Luz posicion trasera,luz de frenada e intermitentes.

P.D.:a mayor revoluciones del motor termico,mas voltaje,por eso lo de: "regulador de tension mediante leds", para que el voltaje en el circuito de luces (en general) sea estable y solamente de 6 V.


----------

